# Intratec AB10



## gatorgetter (Jan 17, 2014)

I know opinions vary on this gun, but it was given to me, so the price was right. Anyway the bolt / slide will not lock all the way back. Is this normal ? There is a hole in the reciever for the handle to drop in but it will not go that far back. I'm thinking this from the pre ban model and just using the same housing. Any thoughts ?? GG


----------



## gatorgetter (Jan 22, 2014)

Beuler Beuler any body out there


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 22, 2014)

*what?*

I've owned Tec-9s and fired a few different varieties of this gun, both "open bolt" (made prior to 1982) and "closed bolt" versions.

I'm fuzzy on what you are asking.

Not every Intratec had a bolt hold-open feature.

In order to get the bolt far enough back in the tube to line up with the rear charging handle removal hole, you have to take the upper receiver out of the frame. one pin up front should do that.

Once you get the upper tube out of the frame and the bolt charging handle out of the bolt, the bolt will come out for cleaning.

The closed-bolt guns don't lock back on an empty magazine. They will just dry-fire that last "shot" when you're out of ammo.

It might help if you post pics, maybe with the area of the gun you're asking about highlighted or with something pointing to that place.


----------



## gatorgetter (Jan 23, 2014)

The closed-bolt guns don't lock back on an empty magazine. They will just dry-fire that last "shot" when you're out of ammo.

Thanks thats what i was asking about , there is a hole there but the slide won't go back far enough to lock in it . I took it out of the handle and everything looked good, I just needed to know if that was normal. Thanks GG


----------

